# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  دراسة مخطوط نصيحة في الصبر على أذى المنافقين للامام الشوكاني (للشيخ عمار تمالت)

## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

نصيحة في الصبر على أذى المنافقين والتحذير من أخلاقهم للإمام محمد بن علي الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى
الشيخ عمار تمالت




إنّ الحمد لله، نحمدُه ونستعينُه ونستغفرُه، ونعوذُ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيِّئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مُضلَّ له، ومن يُضللْ فلا هاديَ له.

وبعد؛ فإنَّ الله عزَّ وجل قد هدانا للإيمان، وبيَّن لنا أوصافَ المؤمنين، ودعانا إلى التحلِّي بها وملازمتِها حتى يكمل إيمانُنا ويثبت، وهي التي ترجمَها النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم في سيرته العطرة، واتبعها أصحابُه من بعده، ومن تبعهم إلى يوم الدين من العلماء والصالحين؛ وحذَّرنا من كلِّ ما يُنقِصُ إيمانَنا أو يُبطِلُه، من العقائد والأخلاق والأعمال.([1])

وإنَّ من الأخلاق السيِّئة التي تُنقِصُ الإيمان، وأحياناً تُضادُّه وتُعرضُه للبطلان: خُلُقَ النفاق، الذي اتَّصفَ واختصَّ به قومٌ دُخلاء على المسلمين، يُظهرون الإيمان والإسلام، ويُبطِنون ما يخالفُ ذلك من العقائد والأعمال، ويسعون في الكَيْد للمسلمين وإعاقة دعوتهم بوسائل مخفيَّة وطرق مشبوهة، لكن سرعان ما تنكشفُ أسرارُهم وتظهرُ حقيقتُهم بين المسلمين بسبب ما يسلكونه ويتَّصفون به من بعض الصفات التي بيَّنها الله عزَّ وجل في مواضع من كتابه الكريم.

وبين يديك أخي القارئ نصيحةٌ في بيان أحوال أهل النفاق وسلوكهم مع المسلمين المؤمنين، وما ينبغي للمسلمين أن يسلكوه تجاه كيد هؤلاء القوم وأراجيفهم الباطلة؛ كتبها الإمامُ العالمُ القُدوةُ الناصحُ محمد بن علي بن محمد الشَّوْكاني.

والإمام الشوكاني([2]) فقيهٌ مجتهدٌ، من كبار علماء اليمن، من أهل صنعاء، وُلد بهجرة شَوْكان ـقريةٌ من بلاد خَوْلان باليمن ـ سنة 1173ﻫ، وهاجر مع أبيه إلى مدينة صنعاء، فنشأ بها وحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم انصرف إلى التعلُّم، فحفظ جملةً من المتون والكتب العلميّة في مختلف الفنون، ثم شرع في القراءة على علماء عصره، فقرأ وسمع عليهم كتباً لا تُحصى في علوم عدَّة، وبعد أن نضج في العلم تفرَّغ لإفادة الطلبة، فكانت له في اليوم الواحد أزيَد من عشرة دروس في علوم متعدِّدة، إلى جانب ذلك كان مشتهرًا بالفتوى فكانت تأتيه الفتاوى والنوازل من مختلف مناطق اليمن وغيرها، وكان لا يأخذ على الفتيا شيئًا من المال؛ بل كان يقول: أنا أخذتُ العلمَ بلا ثمن فأريدُ إنفاقَه كذلك، وصنَّف الإمامُ الشوكانيُّ تصانيف عدَّة تنيفُ على المائة مصنَّف، ما بين مطوَّل ومختصر، وامتازت مصنَّفاتُه بالتَّحقيق والرجوع إلى الأدلَّة الشرعيَّة في مختلف المسائل، فمن مصنَّفاته: «فتح القدير» في التفسير، و«نيل الأوطار في شرح منتقى الأخبار» في الحديث، و«إرشاد الفحول في تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول» في أصول الفقه، و«السيل الجرّار على حدائق الأزهار» في الفقه، وغير ذلك كثير، وتوفي رحمه الله تعالى قاضيًا بمدينة صنعاء سنة 1250ﻫ.

وهذه النصيحة التي نحن بصدد نشرها في هذه المجلَّة الغرَّاء يوجدُ أصلُها الخطِّي ضمن المجموع رقم (86) من مجاميع مكتبة الجامع الكبير بمدينة صنعاء، ونُسختُها كتبها المؤلِّف بخطِّ يده، ولم يذكر تاريخَ كتابتها، لكن يُرَجَّح أنّه كتبها سنة 1239ﻫ ، لمِا قُيِّد في آخرها من قراءة أحد تلامذته عليه.

http://www.rayatalislah.com/Akhbarel...ta-tasghir.jpg


وهذا نصّ النصيحة:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد الأمين، وعلى آله الطاهرين وصحبه الراشدين.
وبعد؛ فإنَّا رأينا من بعض أهل عصرنا من يتَّصفُ بالأوصاف التي ذكرها الله سبحانه في كتابه العزيز، حيث قال عز وجل: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ بِطَانَةً مِّن دُونِكُمْ لاَ يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالاً وَدُّواْ مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاء مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُون (118) هَاأَنتُمْ أُوْلاء تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُواْ آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْاْ عَضُّواْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُواْ بِغَيْظِكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُور (119) إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيط﴾[آل عمران: 118-120]، انظر كيف وصف سبحانه ما يقع من هذه الطائفة من الخبال والخذلان ووِدادة ما يُعنِتُ أهلَ الإيمان، وظهورِ البغضاء ـ التي محلُّها القلوب ـ بترجمةِ الألسن عنها وظهورِها منها، وأنَّ ذلك الذي تُبديه الألسنُ من الأفواه إنَّما هو البَعض، وما تُخفيه الصدورُ أكبرُ، ثم ختم الآية بأنَّ هذا البيان الربَّاني بالآيات القرآنيّة إنَّما يفهمُه مَن يتعقَّلُ الأمورَ كما ينبغي، ويفهمُها كما يجب، لا مَن كان غافلاً بَليدَ الفهم ضعيفَ العقل، فإنَّه يلتبسُ عليه صنيعُ هؤلاء المنافقة، الذين يُبطِنون ما لا يُظهِرون، ولكنْ فلتاتُ ألسُنهم وما تَجيشُ به خواطرُهم ممَّا استجنَّ في قلوبهم من الغيظ: يستدلُّ به العُقلاءُ على ما وراءه ويتعقَّلُ به ما خلفه من العداوة الكامنة، كموت النار في صمم الأحجار.
ثم أوضحَ لعباده المؤمنين أنَّهم قد اغترُّوا بظواهر أحوالهم وما تلقَّوْه من نفاقهم، فأحبُّوهم مع أنَّهم لا يُحبُّونهم، وأنَّ المؤمنين ـ على طريقة الإيمان الخالص التامِّ ـ بالكتاب كلِّه، وأضدادُهم لا يؤمنون أصلاً؛ بل ينافقونهم فيقولون آمنَّا، وذلك مجرَّدُ قول باللِّسان لا حقيقة له ولا اعتقاد قلب.
ثمَّ بالغ الربُّ سبحانه في غَيْظ هؤلاء المنافقين ومزيد بُغضهم وتكالبهم في العداوة للمؤمنين فقال: ﴿وَإِذَا خَلَوْاْ عَضُّواْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ﴾، والبلوغُ إلى هذا الحدِّ لا يكون إلاَّ لالتهاب صدورهم وتسعُّر قلوبهم واضطرام خواطرهم، كما تراه فيمن بلغ به الغيظُ إلى عضِّ أنامله، فإنَّه لا يكون ذلك إلاَّ لأمر قد فدحه وبلغ منه إلى الغاية التي ليس وراءها غاية.
ثم علَّم الله المؤمنين بما يقولونه لهم عند ذلك، وأمر رسولَه صلى الله عليه وسلَّم أنْ يقول لهم:﴿مُوتُواْ بِغَيْظِكُمْ﴾، فانظر هذا الأدبَ الإلهي، والتعليمَ الربَّاني، فإنَّك لو جئتَ بكلِّ عبارةٍ في الردِّ على هؤلاء المنافقة لم تجدْ جواباً أبلغ من هذا، ولا أقطعَ لظهورهم، ولا أنكأ لقلوبهم وأخرس لألسنهم منه، فإنَّ غاية ما يتأثَّر عن مزيد العداوة هو الغيظ، فإنْ تعاظمَ وتفاقم وأفرط بصاحبه بلغ به الـموتَ، فإذا قلتَ لمن غلتْ مراجلُ قلبه واضطرمت نيارُ جوفه واضطربت أمواجُ صدره بما جلبتْه عليه عداوتُه لك من الغيظ: «مُتْ بغيظك»، فقد بلغتَ من نكايته مبلغاً لا تفي به عبارةٌ ولا يُحيطُ به قولٌ؛ لأنَّك جئتَ بغاية ما يبلُغ إليه كيدُه وينتهي إليه غيظُه، وقلتَ له: «مُتْ بغيظك» فإنَّك لم تضرَّ به إلاَّ نفسَك، ولم ينجعْ إلاَّ فيك، ولا بلغ هذه الغايةَ إلاَّ منك، وعند أنْ يسمع هذا الجوابَ يزدادُ غيظًا إلى غيظه، وبلاءً إلى بلائه، ومحنةً إلى محنته، فكانت الثمرةُ التي استفادها من عداوته وما حمله من حسده هو هذا العذاب العظيم والبلاء المُقيم، ولم ينلْ أهلَ الإيمان من ذلك شيءٌ أصلاً، فجارَ كيدُه عليه، ولا يحيقُ المكرُ السيِّءُ إلاَّ بأهله، ويرجعُ بغيُه إليه: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُم﴾[يونس: 23]، وعاد نكثُه إلى نفسه: ﴿فَمَن نَّكَثَ فَإِنَّمَا يَنكُثُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ﴾، وحلَّ خداعُه به: ﴿يُخَادِعُون   اللّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُم﴾[البقرة: 9]([3]).
ثم أخبر سبحانه عباده المؤمنين بأنَّه عليمٌ بما تُجنُّه الصدورُ وتُخفيه القلوبُ، وفي ذلك تسليةٌ للمؤمنين عظيمةٌ عمَّا يكادُ يلحقُ بهم من غَمٍّ، لما يسمعونه من جَلَبَة المنافقين عليهم، وصَوْلَتهم وعداوتهم لهم؛ لأنَّ ما كان بعلمِ الربِّ سبحانه وكائنٌ لديه فهو المُجازي لفاعله المنتصِف من قائله، وكفى به سبحانه مُنصِفاً من الظالمين ومُنتقمًا من المُتخلِّقين بأخلاق المنافقين.
ثم بيَّن سبحانه لعباده حالَ هؤلاء بأكمل بيانٍ، وأَوضحَه بأتمِّ إيضاح، بحيث لا يبقى بعده رَيْبٌ، ولا يختلجُ عنده شكٌّ، فقال: ﴿إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا﴾، فجعل سبحانه مجرَّدَ مسِّ الحسنة للمؤمنين موجبًا لـمُساءة المُتخلِّقين بأخلاق المنافقين، ومجرَّدَ إصابة ما يُساءُ به المؤمنون مُقتضيًا لحصول الفرج لهم، وليس بعد هذا من العداوة شيءٌ، فإنَّه النهايةُ التي ليس وراءها نهايةٌ، والغايةُ التي ليس بعدها غايةٌ.
ثم شدَّ سبحانه قلوبَ عباده المؤمنين، وطمَّنَ خواطرَهم، وأثلجَ صدورَهم، أنَّهم مع الصبر والتقوى لا ينالُهم من تلك الصَّولاتِ شيءٌ، ولا يعلَقُ بهم من تلك القعاقعِ ([4]) أمرٌ، ولا يصلُ إليهم ضررٌ البتَّة، كما يفيدُه قولُه سبحانه: ﴿لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا﴾، فجاء بلفظ شيء الذي يتناول مثقالَ الذرَّة وما دونه، فضلاً عمَّا فوقه، وليس بعد هذه التسلية الربَّانيَّة والتعزية الرحمانيَّة لمن كان له قلبٌ أو ألقى السمعَ وهو شهيد؛ فإنَّ هذه الألفاظ اليسيرة والكلمات الموجزة أفادتْ ما لم تُفدْه بلاغاتُ البُلغاء وفصاحات الفُصحاء، فإنَّ غاية ما نجدُه من كلامهم في هذا الشأن هو كقول قائلهم([5]):
إن يسمعوا سُبَّةً طارُوا بها فَرَحًا


	مِنِّي ومَا سمِعُوا مِنْ صَالِحٍ دَفَنُوا
وكقول الآخر([6]):
إن يسمعوا الخير يُخفوه وإن سمعوا


	شرًّا أذاعوا وإن لم يسمعوا أفكوا
فإنَّ غاية ما في هذين البيتين أنَّهم يُخفون المحاسن وينشرون المساوئ، فأين هذا ممَّا وصفه الله سبحانه عنهم من إساءة الحسنة لهم وفرحهم بالسيِّئة؛ فإنَّ هذا أمرٌ وراء الإخفاء والإذاعة؛ فإنَّها لا تتأثَّرُ القلوبُ بالإساءة والفرح إلاَّ بعد تمكُّن العداوة والبغضاء تمكُّنًا زائدًا، وأما مجرَّد الإخفاء للخير والإذاعة للشرِّ فإنَّ ذلك يحصلُ لمن بُلي بمجرَّد الحسد.
ومع هذا؛ فإنَّ هذا النَّظْمَ القرآنيَّ يدلُّ على أنَّ مجرَّد ما يصلُ إلى المؤمنين مما يسمَّى حسنة يتأثَّر عنه المُساءةُ لأعدائهم، ومجرَّد ما يصلُ إلى المؤمنين مما يسمَّى سيِّئة يتأثَّرُ عنه الفرحُ لأعدائهم، كما يدلُّ عليه تنكيرُ الحسنة والسيِّئة، فإنَّ الظاهر فيه أنَّه تنكيرُ التحقير، فالحسنة الحقيرةُ والسيِّئةُ الحقيرةُ ـوإن بلغت إلى الغاية في الحقارةـ يتأثَّرُ عنها ذلك، فكيف بما كان فوق ذلك!
فإن قلتَ: قد ذكر الله سبحانه في هذه الآيات أوصاف أهل النفاق وما كانوا عليه، فمِن أين لك أنَّ بعض أهل عصرك كذلك؟
قلتُ: من وجدنا منه هذه الأوصاف التي اشتمل عليها الكتابُ العزيز فقد صدق عليه ما ذكره الله سبحانه في هذه الآيات، ولا شكَّ أنَّ المُتخلِّق بأخلاق المنافقين، المُقتدي بهم فيما كانوا يعاملون به المؤمنين لاحقٌ بهم، وغايةُ الأمر أنْ نتورَّعَ عن الحكم بالنفاق ونقول: من اتَّصف بهذه الأوصاف فهو مُتخلِّقٌ بأخلاق المنافقين، وهذا كلامٌ صحيحٌ لا يدفعُه دافعٌ ولا يردُّه رادٌّ، بل السنَّة المُطهَّرة تشهدُ له شهادةً أوضحَ من شمس النهار، وتُنادي عليه بأعلى صوتٍ، وذلك أنَّه صحَّ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ـ كما في «الصحيحين» وغيرهما([7])ـ أنَّه قال في تبيين أخلاق النفاق أنَّها: «إِذَا وَعَدَ أَخْلَفَ، وَإِذَا حَدَّثَ كَذَبَ، وَإِذَا ائْتُمِنَ خَانَ، وَإِذَا خَاصَمَ فَجَرَ، وَإِذَا عَاهَدَ غَدَرَ»، هكذا في الأحاديث الصحيحة من طرق عديدة، وقال مَنْ كَانَتْ فِيهِ خصْلَةٌ مِنْ هَذِهِ الخِصَـالِ كَانَتْ فِيهِ خصْلَةٌ مِنْ خِصَالِ المُنَافِقِينَ، وَمَنِ اجْتَمَعَتْ فِيهِ فَقَدْ كَمُلَ فِيهِ النِّفَاقُ، هكذا وقع القضاءُ النبويُّ على كل مُتخلِّقٍ بهذه الأخلاق أو ببعضها من أهل الإسلام، والأحاديثُ في هذا الباب متواترةٌ، يعرفُها من يعرفُ السنَّةَ المُطهَّرةَ.
وقد وجدنا ـ ووجد غيرُنا ـ من المتخلِّقين بهذه الأخلاق من يعلمُ من بُحِث عن أحواله أنَّه إذا لم يكن فيه كلُّ هذه الخصال ففيه بعضُها، وإذا شئتَ أن تعرفَ صحَّةَ هذا فانظرْ إلى من غَلَب عليه، أنَّه إذا لاقاك عظَّمَك وأثنى عليك وتودَّدَ إليك، وإذا فارقَك قامَ وقعد بذمِّك، وأظهر من العداوة لك والبغضاء ما يقدرُ على إظهاره، كما قال الشاعر([8]):

ويُجيبُني إذا لاقيتُه


	وإذا يخلو له جسمي رتعْ
ويراني كالشجا في حَلْقه


	عَسِرًا مخرجُه ما ينتزع
وهكذا من وعدَك فأخلفَك، أو حدَّثك فكذبَك، أو عاهدك فغدرَك، أو أمَّنتَه فخانَك، فمن وجدتَه هكذا وحكمتَ عليه بما حكم عليه رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم كان الحقُّ بيدك والصوابُ ما فعلتَه، ومن أنكر عليك ذلك فقد أنكر الشرعَ الواضحَ والسنَّةَ المتواترةَ.
اللَّهم أصلحنا وسائرَ عبادك، وادفعْ عنا شرَّ الأشرار وكيدَ الفجَّار، يا من لا إله غيرُه ولا ملجأ سواه، وحسبُنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

([1]) لم يضع المؤلِّف عنوانًا لما كتبه، وقد وضعته اجتهادًا.
([2]) له ترجمة ذاتيَّة في «البدر الطالع» (2/214 ـ 225)، وممَّن ترجم له: زبارة في «نيل الوطر» (2/297 ـ 302)، والبغدادي في «هدية العارفين» (2/365)، وصديق حسن خان في «التاج المكلل» (ص 305 ـ 317)، وغيرهم.
([3])وقد كتب المصنِّف كلمة «يخادعون» هكذا بضم الياء وألف بعد الخاء، وذلك على قراءة غير الكوفيين وابن عامر الشامي.
([4])«القعاقع» جمع قعقعة، وهي اضطراب الصوت، انظر: «اللسان» (ق ع ع) و«تاج العروس» (ق ع ع(
([5]) أورده ابن هشام في «مغني اللبيب» (1/908) بدون ذكر قائله.
([6]) هو: طُرَيْح بن إسماعيل الثَّقفي، والبيت من قصيدة له أوردها الصدر البصري في «الحماسة البصرية» (2/21)، وعنده: «كذبوا» بدل «أفكوا».
([7]) الحديث أخرجه البخاري (34) ومسلم (58) وغيرهما.
([8]) هو: سُوَيْد بن أبي كاهل اليَشْكُري، والبيتان في «ديوانه» ص (30).

مصدر المقال

----------

